# How you wire your enclsoures?



## Pythons_Dan (May 7, 2011)

Hey all,

Im building a couple of cages and would like to no how all you guys who build there enclosures wire them exp lights and thermostates also day and night lights? 

Do you get someone? a tradie? or get complete set ups for them? Im no tradie so any hints and tips would be awesome =) 

Cheers, Dan


----------



## saximus (May 7, 2011)

Technically they need to be installed by an electrician if you're putting in regular sockets. You can get pre-wired ones from a lot of pet shops though which would save the expense of the electrician


----------



## Pythons_Dan (May 7, 2011)

yes ive been told they need to be done by a electrician.. Dose anyone have pics of these pre-wire ones in there enclosures?

Cheers for replying saximus 

Dan

Just looking around they have some different ones found this:

Brand: Reptapets
Description: Ceramic Lamp Fitting for reptile heat lights. Reptapets Ceramic Fitting | Custom Reptile Enclosures

Do you need electrician to wire them and those sorts? Its only the reg sockets that need to be done bu electrician and thermostats?

cheers all, Dan


----------



## Defective (May 7, 2011)

i wired mine myself the uv light for yodas enclosure. if you have the right tools you can do it yourself


----------



## Pythons_Dan (May 7, 2011)

ok thanks, do you no much about these prewired ones?

Thanks all... all sorted..

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Defective (May 7, 2011)

they're expensive and i advise that if you get on that needs an electrician...pay the money, i only know how to coz my cousin showed me once


----------



## fugawi (May 7, 2011)

You are better off getting a fridgy (refrigeration mechanic) if you know one, we are far more experienced with wiring t/stats and setting up temps in enclosed spaces. Aside from the wiring, sensor location would be very important also, because you are only controlling the temp at the t/stat sensor point. That is why I say a fridgy rather than a sparky.


----------



## xmickx (May 7, 2011)

here's a pre wired one with dimmer switch


----------



## Virides (May 7, 2011)

Technically, you can wire 240v yourself, but it needs to be certified by an electrician.

You run on the premise that the electrician decides to accept responsibility for work he has not done if it meets his quality standard. In this way you can save money by not paying the hourly rate for the installation and just the certification call out fee. It is mainly about making sure there are connections which are impossible (or extremely unlikely) to short out. 

It is basically up to you whether you would risk doing the work yourself to save a couple 100 dollars. It really depends on how much wiring is to be done.


----------



## sutto75 (May 7, 2011)

Hello Dan I do all my wiring myself in the ones i build but I'm not a sparky . However i have been wiring crap for as long as i care to remember.
If you have to ask how its done because you dont know at all then get a pro to do it and watch and learn.
Its not hard just common sense but it is against the law.
good luck with your build.


----------



## Zeitgeist (May 9, 2011)

Protip: Get an electrician to do it. That way you're covered in the case of a fault. If you're confident that you can do it yourself, AS/NZS3000:2007 is the current Australian Standard for wiring, and for an electrician to certify the work it must conform to that standard. As an electrician I can say that book isn't as scary as it sounds and that it is easy to conform to 

Protip V.2: If you're wiring the enclosure to be a simple plug-in item rather than a permanent fixture in your home electrical installation, you can simply get it tested and tagged, much cheaper option


----------



## longqi (May 9, 2011)

Quote Protip V.2: If you're wiring the enclosure to be a simple plug-in item rather than a permanent fixture in your home electrical installation, you can simply get it tested and tagged, much cheaper option [end quote]
^^^^
Very very good advice 


Although I have always wired my own I am surprised no-one has openly mentioned insurance yet
Reptile lights and heat pads etc are hot
Thats why we use them
Heat can cause fires
If you had a fire that your insurance company could prove was caused by bad wiring I would think your policy would be null and void


----------



## Squinty (May 9, 2011)

fugawi said:


> You are better off getting a fridgy (refrigeration mechanic) if you know one, we are far more experienced with wiring t/stats and setting up temps in enclosed spaces. Aside from the wiring, sensor location would be very important also, because you are only controlling the temp at the t/stat sensor point. That is why I say a fridgy rather than a sparky.


 
plus sparkys only have half a brain. we are lucky enough to retain the whole thing. lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (May 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> Quote If you had a fire that your insurance company could prove was caused by bad wiring I would think your policy would be null and void



Thanks, my point exactly  Getting an electrician to either do the work and certify or at least certify it is an insurance policy happy thing to do 



Squinty said:


> plus sparkys only have half a brain. we are lucky enough to retain the whole thing. lol


 
A fridgy ticket is half a sparky ticket


----------



## wranga (May 9, 2011)

its a grey area if you wire it yourself or have a licensed electrican wire it. its classes as an appliance and plugs into a power supply. it dosent supply power so theres no law that says it must be wired by an electrican. but if you wire it and kill someone or burn a house down then your liable.


----------



## Squinty (May 9, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Thanks, my point exactly  Getting an electrician to either do the work and certify or at least certify it is an insurance policy happy thing to do
> 
> 
> 
> A fridgy ticket is half a sparky ticket


 
lol

why do we get paid more then? lol


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 9, 2011)

wranga said:


> its a grey area if you wire it yourself or have a licensed electrican wire it. its classes as an appliance and plugs into a power supply. it dosent supply power so theres no law that says it must be wired by an electrican. but if you wire it and kill someone or burn a house down then your liable.



But if its an appliance it needs to comply to AS/NZS standards for it to not void your insurance.


----------



## wranga (May 9, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> But if its an appliance it needs to comply to AS/NZS standards for it to not void your insurance.



did you read the bit about being liable? even if it was wired to standards and theres a claim someone will still be liable. most electricans will have insurance to cover them should they have an oops


----------



## AndrewHenderson (May 9, 2011)

There is a good general rule: If you have to ask on a forum how it's done, you have no idea and need to pay someone to do it. Don't risk burning your house down or killing someone for the sake of 100 bucks to get someone out to do it. Buy all the parts and have them ready for an electrician to hook up and it will save you money not having to pay for him to go collect parts and wait in lines at the shop, there is no law against buying the stuff. Thats the ONLY money saving thing you should be doing, it's not worth the risk....


----------



## Zeitgeist (May 9, 2011)

Squinty said:


> lol
> 
> why do we get paid more then? lol



Not where I'm from  Nth Qld Represent! lol


----------



## SYNeR (May 10, 2011)

I've always just bought the light cages which come fitted with a ceramic light fitting..


----------

